# SILESIAN METROPOLIS | Projects & Construction



## MonteChristo (Aug 20, 2013)

Gliwice, Lofts in Spichlerz






































Gliwice, Revitalisation of market square area


----------



## MonteChristo (Aug 20, 2013)

Drogowa Trasa Średnicowa (crossing with motorway A4 )





























by Kemo


----------



## MonteChristo (Aug 20, 2013)

Katowice Airport, new runway


----------



## MonteChristo (Aug 20, 2013)

Port Gliwice, Silesian Logisitc Centre




































by SCL SA


----------



## MonteChristo (Aug 20, 2013)

Carbon Art, Zabrze

cultural centre


----------



## MonteChristo (Aug 20, 2013)

Katowice, Main Railway station


----------



## MonteChristo (Aug 20, 2013)

Gliwice, office building


----------



## MonteChristo (Aug 20, 2013)

Katowice, city centre revilatization


----------



## MonteChristo (Aug 20, 2013)

Silesian Museum, Katowice


















by Witold Trólka


----------



## MonteChristo (Aug 20, 2013)

Galeria Katowicka



















naszemiasto.pl


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Amrafel said:


> Poland continues to amaze me. Katowice was one of the ugliest cities I ever visited, but now it seems that it's no longer true. Great thread!


When were you there last time?


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

Few hours in 2012 and a longer trip in 2009. I was also on the excursion to the Silesian museum, when it was just an abandoned mine in 2009. When I was there last time, just one street was pedestrianized and Galeria Katowicka was still U/C.


----------



## misiek9300 (Feb 15, 2012)

*LC Corp* (2x 34m), Katowice



esce said:


> Ja również dorzucę kilka swoich zdjęć.
> 
> 3.
> 
> ...


----------



## misiek9300 (Feb 15, 2012)

*UniverCity*, Katowice



> On Monday, the University of Silesia, in cooperation with other City universities and the City Hall of Katowice, presented plans for the creation of new academic district, so called UniverCity. The whole space would be created in the area of Pawła, Wodna and Górnicza streets, situated in the City center between the „Rawa” river and Warszawska St.
> 
> Wiesław Banyś, rector of the University of Silesia, explained general assumptions of the idea: „I am sure that our efforts to build the new academic district will positively affect Katowice and will cause long-lasting changes of social, educational, demographic, environmental and economic conditions of the region. We want to improve the image of the agglomeration and become more creative, modern and sustainable post-industrial city”.
> 
> ...


http://www.katowicethecity.com/univercity-planned-for-katowice/


WRiTV building project:


----------



## misiek9300 (Feb 15, 2012)

*Cultural District* (ICC, Silesian Museum, National Orchestry building, Spodek Arena), Katowice



esce said:


>





esce said:


>





esce said:


>





esce said:


>





esce said:


> 111.


----------



## misiek9300 (Feb 15, 2012)

Few updates from Katowice 
1) LC Corp









2) Dębowe Tarasy



























3) Silesia Business Park









4) Supersam









5) Silesian Museum









6) New City Center 


















7) National Orchestry building










http://www.katowicethecity.com/may-photos-of-katowice-construction-sites/


----------



## misiek9300 (Feb 15, 2012)

*Katowice *


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Always thought Silesia was Krakow's ugly sister. Looks like I was way wrong! Beautiful projects.


----------



## taxi (Feb 22, 2008)

Communists made Katowice -Kraków's ugly but it was not even step sister. 
area got huge potential. imo changes just has started


----------



## misiek9300 (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## misiek9300 (Feb 15, 2012)

*KTW*


boylua said:


> 2 zdzisie ode mnie:





Lahcim nitup said:


> fb Biurowce .KTW:


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

And how about the university of silesia, radio and tv? Completed?


----------



## Ykir (Apr 27, 2008)

KATOWICE

*Silesia Business Park* - Finished (2018)

Project Facts: 42680 m2 of office space, 12 floors 
Hight: 55 meters
Developer: Skanska Property Poland
Architect: Medusa Group - Przemysław Łukasik, Łukasz Zagała 



Lem1983 said:


>


----------



## Ykir (Apr 27, 2008)

KATOWICE

*Global Office Park* - Construction is planned to start this year

Project Facts: Mixed use, 58284 m2 of office space, 760 apartments
Hight: 97 meters, 25 floors
Developer: Cavatina


----------



## Ykir (Apr 27, 2008)

KATOWICE

*Sokolska 30* U/C


Project Facts: 280 apartments
Hight: 63 meters, 18 floors
Architect: Wojciech Wojciechowski 
Developer: Atal












Vrael7 said:


> *1.02.2019*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ykir (Apr 27, 2008)

KATOWICE

*.KTW* 


First phase with the lower building is finished. Construction of the tower should start this year.

Project Facts: office, phase A 20000 m2, phase B 42000 m2 
Hight: 133 meters, 31 floors
Architect: Medusa group - Przemysław Łukasik, Łukasz Zagała
Developer: TDJ Estate












Lahcim nitup said:


> 4 lutego
> fot. P. Brzezina - fotopolska.eu


----------



## Ykir (Apr 27, 2008)

KATOWICE

*Face 2 Face Business Campus* 
U/C

Project Facts: 46200 m2 of office space, 14 floors
Architect: grupa 5 architekci
Developer: Echo Investment












WhiskeySix said:


> Ździsie:


----------



## Ykir (Apr 27, 2008)

*.KTW (second phase)*

Project Facts: office, phase A 20000 m2, phase B 42000 m2
Hight: 133 meters, 31 floors
Architect: Medusa group - Przemysław Łukasik, Łukasz Zagała
Developer: TDJ Estate












Lahcim nitup said:


> *27.01.2020*
> fot. kodens79 - fotopolska.eu


*Face2Face Business Campus*



Chudy1210 said:


> Na najwyższym piętrze przychodni raptem jedno okno nie jest zasłonięte reklamą...





WhiskeySix said:


> Ździsie:


*
Global Office Park*





















nghtm said:


> ładna górka nam urosła


*Silesia4Business*












Lahcim nitup said:


> *27.01.2020*
> fot. kodens79 - fotopolska.eu


----------



## Ykir (Apr 27, 2008)

*Pierwsza Dzielnica*

First phase with 265 apertments under construction














taxi said:


> fot. miasto.pro





WhiskeySix said:


> Miałem porobić fotki od strony północnej, ale jakoś nie wyszło.. :dunno:


*Sokolska 30 U/C*


Project Facts: 280 apartments
Hight: 63 meters, 18 floors
Architect: Wojciech Wojciechowski
Developer: Atal












WhiskeySix said:


> Generatory PKB trzymają się dobrze...


*
Hotel Mercure*












Chudy1210 said:


> Dziś rano.





ormi said:


> Z linku do kamerki budowy:


----------



## Ykir (Apr 27, 2008)

*Some other housing projects in Katowice*

*Nowy Nikiszowiec
*

509 rental apartments as part of a government program. Built next to the early 20th century coal workers district of Nikiszowiec.





















Lahcim nitup said:


> GW: *Wiecha na Nowym Nikiszowcu. Mieszkania Plus w Katowicach prawie gotowe
> *


*
Nowy Nikisz*

Proposed hosing project also in Nikiszowiec




Lahcim nitup said:


> fb INFO Janów-Nikiszowiec:
> 
> 
> fb Platforma Mieszkaniowa Śląsk:


Other projects



Lahcim nitup said:


> *18.01.2020*
> Bytkowska Park
> fot. kodens79 - fotopolska.eu














Lahcim nitup said:


> Nowe Ptasie - ul. Meteorologów
> *14.01.2020*
> fot. kodens79 - fotopolska.eu





softnet said:


> Murapol Apartamenty 3 Stawy





Lahcim nitup said:


> Baildomb
> 
> *05.01.2020*
> 
> fot. ireneusz1966 - fotopolska.eu





taxi said:


> ^^ wrzucałem





zuicz said:


> Atal Nowy Brynów


----------



## WhiskeySix (Mar 29, 2009)

*Katowice, Hotel Puro*, 246 rooms/~56m.
U/C


Lahcim nitup said:


>





nju said:


>





madbubu said:


>


----------



## Ykir (Apr 27, 2008)

*KTW II*

Office building - 134 meters




























Sources:



Lahcim nitup said:


> fb
> Andrzej Weber





WhiskeySix said:


> 4.10.2020.


----------



## Ykir (Apr 27, 2008)

*Global Office Park*

Mixed use project - 3 x 109 meters



















Source:


Nazgool said:


> Zdziśki
> View attachment 564996
> 
> View attachment 564997
> ...


----------



## Ykir (Apr 27, 2008)

*Nowy Wełnowiec*

Proposal of a new neighbourhood on a former industial area in the northern part of Katowice

Developer: Capital Park
Architects: JEMS Architekci
nowywelnowiec.pl



































Sources:


Lahcim nitup said:


> dla odróżnienia od GGP Eco Center - zakładam nowy wątek
> strona inwestycji:
> 
> 
> ...





Lahcim nitup said:


> kolejne posty:


----------



## WhiskeySix (Mar 29, 2009)

Construction of Face2Face Business Campus in Katowice, is almost completed:


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

Beautiful projects.


----------



## WhiskeySix (Mar 29, 2009)

Katowice *Face2Face Business Campus.*
In the background on the left, .KTW II (134m) U/C



Lahcim nitup said:


> fb
> 
> Katowice z lotu ptaka


----------



## Tucson2018 (Jun 1, 2018)

It appears that this city is very spread out/car centric. In a number of these European threads, it's understandable, if the central city is historic, that the high rises go outside the central city. In most American cities you just wouldn't see this kind of development, except perhaps Houston. Is there any subway/light rail in this city?


----------



## UPR20 (May 27, 2011)

Tram service and extensive commuter railway system, together with busses serve the conurbation. No metro is planned for the near future.


----------



## WhiskeySix (Mar 29, 2009)

Tucson2018 said:


> Is there any subway/light rail in this city?


On the left, you can see one of the major tram lines.








Silesian Interurbans - Wikipedia <- Trams
Koleje Śląskie - Wikipedia <-Regio Rail
*___*

New project from Ghelamco.
_Craft Office Katowice_ (55m, 26 700 m2 ):
















Construction site (28.11.2020):





























Biurowiec Craft Katowice - inwestycja Ghelamco Poland
 

Biurowiec Craft będzie stał w Katowicach, zlokalizowany przy Chorzowskiej, Ściegiennego. Budowa gmachu rozpoczęła się na końcu 2020, a zakończy się w marcu 2023...




www.urbanity.pl


----------

